# overitnow was right...the flavanoid worked



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

I want to thank overitnow for the advise on flavaniod supplments. I did not use what he takes but rather Resveratrol Complex. I take it with a glass of 100% grape juice every morning and after about 6 weeks I am seeing major improvement with my heartburn issue and IBS. I have weaned off my stomach meds and just use the suppliments. Now if I drink coffee I still get the burn but that is my own dumb fault for pushing it this soon.My GI just shakes her head and thinks it just me calming down and my system is calming down. She does not believe in suppliments only meds. Though she is a good doctor other than that.My PCP (very intellegent and always up to date on current medical break throughs and conditions) says flavanoid extracts (from certain grape skins) are shown by research to repair cells and help cells fend off toxins. He also told me the medical community is very interested in this.I want to say...if you do go the supplement route you need to give it a good 6 weeks to four months to work. Unlike meds this is helping your body adjust itself not shutting down or masking something.Anyway...thanks again OVERITNOW for the shove in the right direction.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I am so pleased to read this. Hopefully it will push others into at least trying this approach.














Mark


----------



## 23124 (May 3, 2005)

Do you take uno tablet or two per day?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I used 2 for my IBS/GERD for the first 5 years; but, over the last couple of years, have boosted the dose to 4 a day for the maximum cardio benefits.Mark


----------



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

I took two until about a week ago. I now take one with 100% grape juice (8 oz) every morning with my suppliment routine.I have to tell you I feel great and feel better every day.I got Resveratol Complex from Swanson Suppliments and Vitamns. And no I don't have stock in or work for them.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

> quote:Originally posted by madman:I got Resveratol Complex from Swanson Suppliments and Vitamns. And no I don't have stock in or work for them.


I was comparing the two products. Resveratol Complex is made from seeds and skins used in making red wine. Provex is used from the grapes with the highest amount of active ingredient (proanthocyanidin) and have not gone through the crushing and extractive process of wine making. This means that none of the proanthocyanidins have been lost which may explain why it is more effective at reducing plaque buildup and can be quicker in lowering our symptoms; however the resveratol, which is created in the fermentation process, has now been shown to be useful in preventing strokes and repairing damage for those who have already had one. (So you might just want to go back to the two a days.







) http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/reuters/usreport_wine_dcMark


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm interest in your bioflavenoid approach. Unfortunately, I'm one of those people who can't deal with wine or fermented beverages with alcohol or the metabisulfates that are added to wines and other alcoholic beverages. It gives me awful migraines. So I guess I'd be unable to use Resveratol, if it's already been through the fermentation process? Maybe Proves might work, if I understand this correctly.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I think that would be correct, re the metabisulfates. I doubt that residual alcohol would be a problem. There are also some absorbancy issues that Provex has solved, which, I think, makes it especially effective. There are about a half dozen people who have tried this approach in the past couple of months who seem to be getting relief, some partial, some complete. As someone who has seen this all go away, I think it is worth a shot.Mark


----------



## 15861 (Oct 27, 2006)

Mark,If I am taking Nexium twice a day, should I take flavonoids in addition to the PPIs until everything is under control and then ween off the PPIs or do I need to take flavonoids on thier own to see if they work?I am nervous to get off the Nexium, it gets horrible if I get off it.Thanks for your advice.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm wondering the same thing as Queencity. I'm on Prilosec. Can I take Provex at the same time? Mark, I'm not sure what you mean by "residual alcohol," in your last post. Any form of alcohol can give me a migraine. If there are sulfites in the beverage as well, the headache is even worse. They both bother me. What do you think about my trying the Provex?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Personally, I don't know of any interaction; however, I can give your doctors a contact number which may be able to provide that kind of info. (They may also not have any reports/studies on that. All of the studies I know of that have been done re Provex relate to heart disease.)There is a woman named Julie from So Cal who recently dropped her Nexium, made some dietary changes, and added Provex. In short order her reflux stopped _and she started a new relationship!_







I'm of an experimental bent. If it were me, I would keep with the PPIs and try a bottle of the Provex over a couple of months and then see what happens. But I'm just a survivor and no kind of expert.As far as residual alcohol, I meant that I couldn't imagine alcohol being transferred from the seeds and skins to the other supplement. If I remember correctly, it does evaporate. Of course, the point for you is that Provex is made from fresh, fully flavonoid containing skins and seeds.This has to remain your decision, because I am not living with your condition. I can only report what has happened to me and others--and not all of them. It just seems to me that if PPIs have some long-term possible problems, if they aren't even working, and if stopping the meds brings the indigestion right back, that trying this is at least worth the attempt. If it doesn't help you, you will be no further worse off than you are now. Ya know?Mark


----------



## 14498 (Sep 1, 2006)

I am from the Uk and just wondered where i can get these flavanoid supplimets from as i am struggling at the moment to find a supplier


----------



## 16850 (Oct 7, 2005)

HiAs (thearchitect) i'm in the UK,so can anyone advise where I can get flavonoid's from,and also what are they, as I haven't got any idear.Just know I want to try anything to get rid of this Gerd it's been a year now of being on Losec 20mg a day,and still got it,and meds don't seem to be helping much. But can't be put on any higher dose of meds,because I'm so small only weigh 7 stone,so doctor doesn't want to increase meds. So any info would be appreciated.Sue (UK)


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Sue,I will send you a Private Message re this. You can get them from the company offise in Manchester or from eBay.Cheers,Mark


----------

